# 2002 dodge 3500



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

I'm getting into a 2002 dodge ram dually 3500 that needs some work for a great deal. Anything I should be overly concerned with. Its got140k on the clock. I know its got a new front end on it. But what else is notorious for going wrong on these besides the trans?
-Eric


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

What does it have for a motor? Cummins?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

If its a gasser than the intake plenum gasket is probably gone, other than that and maybe some vacum hoses it really shouldn't need much. The 5.9 V8 is a pretty solid engine, just do a tune up with new plugs/wires/cap/rotor when you get it.


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

sorry its a 5.9 cummins.


----------



## RacingZR (Nov 14, 2009)

Depends on what it needs I guess. The 5.9 Cummins is a super motor but you can't ignore the fact that its a diesel and parts aren't cheap. If you're talking injectors, fuel pumps, turbos, etc. you're looking at thousands of dollars........


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Watch out for the 53 block. I don't think it was offered in the 02 year but might of been transplanted through out its life. The major issue for this era Cummins was the fuel delivery system. Lift pumps would go bad making the injector pump suck up the fuel and starve itself to death. Do a search on this issue to get the full picture. There are many ways to resolve the problem....

As for the drive line the 4.10 gears will be powerfull but somewhat fuel thirsty. Trans have a bad wrap in this era truck too. Mostly from neglect because the engine tears out the OD from all the torque when pulling. Stay away from the progammers and keep up on oil changes and typicial maintanence and the truck will be great !!!

Normal life span of the 5.9 Cummins is 2.5 trucks, which translates into replacing everything on the truck that many times !!!!!


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

As stated above fueling!! Get some gauges and upgrade the lift pump... The dashes crack to pieces and the doors rust on the bottom. As far as the trans I have had only one issue, it would go in and out of lock up just reset the apps sensor and no problem. My truck tows and pushes 90% of its life and has only left me sit once and that was a lift pump:angry:
Good luck.


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Thanks guys picking it up this week sometime.


----------



## snowman123 (Sep 2, 2010)

Check this Chrysler Master Tech on this YouTube channel it is pretty interesting. http://www.youtube.com/user/ihartmacz#p/u/10/YJ1pizR8jhE


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Sorry guess I wrote the year wrong just looked at it on the post its a 2000 not 2002. The truck had been sitting for 4 months with dead batteries I put new ones in and one crank over the thing fired up. Towed it over to the shop for a new oil pan. Im impressed it started so quickly.


----------



## snowman123 (Sep 2, 2010)

Thats great to here enjoy your truck. I just picked up a 2001 dodge ram 3500 dually diesel and it is a great truck.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Any pictures of it? Be nice to see a before and after as you said it needs some work.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

You want to check the KDP too- still applicable in the early 24V engines (Killer Dowel Pin)


----------



## MrPLow2011 (Jan 14, 2011)

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1270780 said:


> Watch out for the 53 block. I don't think it was offered in the 02 year but might of been transplanted through out its life. The major issue for this era Cummins was the fuel delivery system. Lift pumps would go bad making the injector pump suck up the fuel and starve itself to death. Do a search on this issue to get the full picture. There are many ways to resolve the problem....
> 
> As for the drive line the 4.10 gears will be powerfull but somewhat fuel thirsty. Trans have a bad wrap in this era truck too. Mostly from neglect because the engine tears out the OD from all the torque when pulling. Stay away from the progammers and keep up on oil changes and typicial maintanence and the truck will be great !!!
> 
> Normal life span of the 5.9 Cummins is 2.5 trucks, which translates into replacing everything on the truck that many times !!!!!


I am pretty sure 99 was the last year for the 53 block. But cant hurt to climb under and check. Great advice about the pump. But at 140k he probably already replaced it. But either way put a fass system on it This will save you from every 100k spending 1500 on a the pump. As for the trany you can put a bigger VB in it and it cure alot of the isses from that tranny. Front ends are weak. That cummins is heavy. If you plan on plowing with it you must have the ballast in it this will cut down on front end wear and the nose dive. And unless you plan on doing the vb and convertor you should stay clear of controllers



justme-;1275858 said:


> You want to check the KDP too- still applicable in the early 24V engines (Killer Dowel Pin)


Think it was fixed by 2000. But good advice/


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

53 block was reported up to and through some 02's and some issues of the KDP asl well tho not as common as the 12V.
VB is a major help, TC too since the lockup is prone to failure with high stresses. Oh, and keep OD off unless you're driving over 40mph- fast enough it isn't going to hunt- the OD in these trannys is a spring and wears when applied with low line pressure like you have at the initial engage rpm. Going to loose some mpgs, but save the cost of an od unit in the long term.


----------

